# Footwear for deadlift and squats?



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

What do you wear on your feet for squats and deadlifts?

I started to do it bare foot last week :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I wear flat converse allstars type boots


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

plimsoles ha


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

running trainers for me


----------



## damon86 (Aug 7, 2010)

High Heels they put more emphasis on quads :thumb:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

for squats - addidas iron works weighlifting shoes

For deadlifts - deadlift slippers


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

No shoes for me but this is a bit limited by how busy the gym is. Not a great idea to be walking around in socks in a packed gym!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

New balance 856 that I have had for years... great support and never felt soft or spongy...


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

i usually do most of my squatting wearing weightlifting shoes... an d i switch from bare foot and weightlifting shoes for deadlifts... i think wearing the shoes while deadlifting works the erector spinea muscles more.. give it a shot.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

i use my boxing boots as they are very similar to weight lifting shoes.


----------



## -T/ (Aug 4, 2010)

usually converse, nice flat hard soles all you need for something cheap.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

i prefer to squat and DL barefoot, however i squat in Oly shoes.

I found converse rubbish. No where near enough stability in either the soles or sides. Dont believe the hype people.


----------



## Big Bird (Sep 9, 2009)

Deadlift in flip flops lol or barefoot. Squat wearing boots.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Cats steel toe capped for all lifts.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Metal's squat boot for both for me.

Never liked squatting in heels - far too much torque on my knees.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

five fingers or barefoot for both


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

squat deads and leg press in lonsdale flat type trainers bought for flat heel

have thought about boots though might try in winter see what happens lol


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

Chuck Taylor converse


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

D92 said:


> I bet you get all the fanny in the gym with them on :lol:


Nope but I bet the other 164 hours a week that he isn't training "all the fanny" are loving his big legs lol


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

My Nike tennis shoes. They provide a stiff, flat sole and lots of lateral stability. Running shoes or anything with a heel will injure your knees eventually.


----------



## Taylor01 (Mar 28, 2008)

Etnies or barefoot


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Nope but I bet the other 164 hours a week that he isn't training "all the fanny" are loving his big legs lol


Im sure boots and flat shoes were popular for equipt pl'ers but they dont go into a deep squat and wouldnt restricting the feet with boots weaken the ankle muscles over time also make it harder to go deep?

With oly shoes they have a slightly raised heel. This is going to make it harder to push in from the heels isnt it, whats the benefit of squatting in oly shoes and just squatting barefoot?

If oly shoes benefit my squat form then im definitly interested :thumb:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Dead lifts bare foot, squats dickies steel toecap workboots.

Im convinced the workboots help me squat as ive allways used them and one day i wore trainers my squat went to ****, i put it down to the large flat sole


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Jack92 said:


> i use my boxing boots as they are very similar to weight lifting shoes.


Same here :thumbup1:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

just take my trainers off myself.


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

i go bare back...i mean foot


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

Trainers £5 out of tesco...


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Bare foot for deads and squats


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Where can i buy and decent pair of shoes for deadlift and squat?

What type of thing do you lot wear?

Ive still been doing it with no shoes on

Any pics you could fine online quick?


----------

